# Thiago Alves sig



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

If anyone wants it, it's yours. I can add a name if you wish.

I will be posting sigs once in a while that people can have, mainly just to get some criticism from you graphics guys, but all the sigs will be up for grab if anyone wants it.

If I should be posting them somewhere else, please let me know.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Very nice. I like the usage of color with the black and white. Only thing that doesn't fit in imo is the text.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I like it. I can see your improving, keep it up. :thumbsup:

You can also post this in the GFX shop thread if you like.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Composure said:


> Very nice. I like the usage of color with the black and white. Only thing that doesn't fit in imo is the text.


Thanks. :thumbsup:

Yeah, the text was a bit hard to fit in there, wasn't sure if I should keep it or not.



D.P. said:


> I like it. I can see your improving, keep it up. :thumbsup:
> 
> You can also post this in the GFX shop thread if you like.


Thanks buddy, appreciate the props and thread info. :thumb02:


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Looks great man, I'll proudly rock it til UFC 100, could you add a small "ThaFranchise" in one of the corners, Thanks Alot.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Not sure where you wanted the text, so made two.

Enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM: (Apr 19, 2009)

BRO! I NEED THAT SIG!!!!! Please put "Dare 2 Dream" on it! Love thiago alvez and that sig is sick! if i sound overly excited about a sig..its because i am lol


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sorry, it's already taken.


----------



## DREAM: (Apr 19, 2009)

Dammit lol sick looking sig.May i suggest a Fedor one then? with dare 2 dream on it? if not all good.Thanks


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

DREAM only paid members can have pictures in there sigs.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 3, 2009)

This is nice



Michael Carson said:


> Not sure where you wanted the text, so made two.
> 
> Enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------

